# Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera



## Anglerboard-Team (16. März 2006)

> Den 13. März 2006 wird Frank Eberhardt wohl so schnell nicht vergessen. An diesem Tag fing er vor La Gomera (Canaren) einen 8kg schweren und 70cm langen Pampano. Der Fisch wurde mit einer Elektrorolle gedrillt und biss auf ein Makrelenfilet in 700m Tiefe.



hier könnt ihr kommentieren und diskutieren


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

Ich kenne den Fisch zwar nicht aber meinen Respekt hat er auf jeden Fall!
700m tiefe? kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel....:q 

(wurde der angemalt?:q )


----------



## esox_105 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*



			
				Phoenix-mk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne den Fisch zwar nicht aber meinen Respekt hat er auf jeden Fall!
> 700m tiefe? kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel kurbel....:q
> 
> (wurde der angemalt?:q )


 


> Der Fisch wurde mit einer Elektrorolle gedrillt


 
Mit einer Elektrorolle hat er bestimmt nicht die ganzen 700m per Hand eingekurbelt.


----------



## Phoenix-mk (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

sorry hab ich überlesen! mein Fehler#q 
aber Trotzdem schöner Fisch:m


----------



## JunkieXL (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

das das noch so hübsche Fische auf 700m Tiefe gibt  dachte da schwimmen schon nurnoch die häßlichen Tiefseefische rum


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

zum Friseur hätte der Kollege aber auch ruhig gehen können, 
vor dem Fotoshooting...!:m

|kopfkratwußte gar nicht das es in diesem Bereich so Tief ist...


----------



## fabi91 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

Hab ma ein bissel gegoogelt: http://http://home.arcor.de/o.wieghardt/fischbuch.pdf
Finde der Fisch ähnelt dem Nordischen Schleimkopf, obwohl der nur 55 cm groß werden kann.......
Egal auf jeden Fall ein Dickes Petri
(währe ein superdickes Petri geworden, wenn er ohne Elektronik geangelt hätte*lol*)


----------



## donlotis (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

Hallo,

sehr schöner und beeindruckender Fisch, besonders das Größenverhältnis Augen - Körper! Glubschauge kann man hier wohl getrost sagen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## donlotis (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

...außerdem sieht er auch noch sehr lecker aus...!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## SergioTübingen (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

geiles Teil, ne Nummer kleiner und der würd prima in mein Aquarium passen..|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen90 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

dazu kann ich nur einwas sagen: super Fisch und nen dickes Petri an den Fänger!


----------



## Nomade (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*

Elektrorolle finde ich gut. #6
Da kann man während des Drills noch ein paar Bier trinken. #g


----------



## MobyDicky (17. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Fangmeldung 8kg Pampano vor La Gomera*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Elektrorolle finde ich gut. #6
> Da kann man während des Drills noch ein paar Bier trinken. #g



Nee, sondern während des Drillenlassens :q :q :q


----------

